# Mother Baby Group In SHARJAH?



## BoredSara (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello, I have had no luck in finding a mother baby group in Sharjah. I know there are plenty in Dubai, but as I dont drive, its not very easy to get there. Especially with a toddler in tow!

Are there any other mothers out there with young children in Sharjah who would be interested in meeting up say once a week? We could go to the park, or maybe to the soft play areas in the shopping malls?

I really want my 19 month old to start playing with other children, and I would love some adult company.

Hope to hear from someone soon.

Sara x


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

There is a Sharjah mums group.
Sharjah Playgroup: A Mothers & Kids Community

Not sure how active this group is.

I do know of another group also, which we were invited to join- I will have to search my email for details and get back to you.

I would love to catch up with you, though will probably have to be after Christmas, as we have a lot on at the moment.

My kids are 11, 9 1/2 and 26 months.
We are also in Sharjah. ( closer to Ajman side)


----------



## BoredSara (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello! Thanks for your reply. I emailed Sharjah Playgroup a few weeks ago, and have had no reply, so am guessing the group is not active anymore.

Would be lovely to meet up when you have some time. Until then, Merry Christmas!


----------



## mikit (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi Sara,

I just found this website, so hopefully still works, I also want my 16 month old boy to meet and play with other kids and also for me to go out and about.
We live in Ajman so it is not to far and I drive as well. 
Let me know if you are still interested.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi ladies.
My one year old son and I are leaving Canada and will be joining my husband on the 21st. We're temporarily living in Ajman and would love to get together with other mommies and toddlers.


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

BoredSara said:


> Hello, I have had no luck in finding a mother baby group in Sharjah. I know there are plenty in Dubai, but as I dont drive, its not very easy to get there. Especially with a toddler in tow!
> 
> Are there any other mothers out there with young children in Sharjah who would be interested in meeting up say once a week? We could go to the park, or maybe to the soft play areas in the shopping malls?
> 
> ...


Hi Sara

I know what you mean it is so hard settling in and finding friends for your little ones. I live in The Greens which is probably too far in a taxi for you but even I am finding it difficult. I have 2 sons, one aged 1 and the other 4. My 4 year old son is a happy, friendly, outgoing boy but the children in my particular tower block don't want to play with him which breaks my heart. Feel free to email me for support etc.

Take care

Happyhour


----------



## BoredSara (Nov 15, 2008)

mikit said:


> Hi Sara,
> 
> I just found this website, so hopefully still works, I also want my 16 month old boy to meet and play with other kids and also for me to go out and about.
> We live in Ajman so it is not to far and I drive as well.
> Let me know if you are still interested.


Hello! Yes, I would love to arrange a time to meet. Are you free during the week, or do you work? We could maybe meet at Mega Mall one afternoon if that suits you? They have a soft play area for the kids, its not that great, but its a start! Let me know which day is best for you.


----------



## BoredSara (Nov 15, 2008)

happyhour said:


> Hi Sara
> 
> I know what you mean it is so hard settling in and finding friends for your little ones. I live in The Greens which is probably too far in a taxi for you but even I am finding it difficult. I have 2 sons, one aged 1 and the other 4. My 4 year old son is a happy, friendly, outgoing boy but the children in my particular tower block don't want to play with him which breaks my heart. Feel free to email me for support etc.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for your mail. Yes, it is very hard. Having a baby, and no family around has proved to be a very lonely time indeed. I am sorry about your little one, is he at school? Have you tried any of the mother baby groups in Dubai? As I know they do arrange a lot of activities.


----------



## mikit (Dec 13, 2008)

BoredSara said:


> Hello! Yes, I would love to arrange a time to meet. Are you free during the week, or do you work? We could maybe meet at Mega Mall one afternoon if that suits you? They have a soft play area for the kids, its not that great, but its a start! Let me know which day is best for you.


Hi, I don't work so anytime is ok, we could meet tomorrow if you want, let me know.


----------



## BoredSara (Nov 15, 2008)

mikit said:


> Hi, I don't work so anytime is ok, we could meet tomorrow if you want, let me know.


Hi, can we make it Wednesday? At mega mall around 4? Is that ok?


----------



## Andyshiv (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Sara,

I am Andy of AndyShiv and Shiv will be over in Sharjah as of the 30th December and she will be looking for some company (she may not realise it yet but you and i know she will). I go to collect her and my 3 children ages from 2.5, 1.5 and 12 weeks from Dublin next week.

We are very close to the Ajman/Sharjah Border and i am sure she would welcome you to our place if you live over that way but she will have transport (once her visa, driving license is processed) to meet further a field. Perhaps you could PM your details and when you reply she will get notified via the e-mail and wonder what i've been saying about her!

I spotted a few other ladies replying in and around the Ajman boarder location and the more the merrier, i not sure how difficult it is for mums over here only how difficult it is for dads missing their wife mums and kids!

Anyway let me know.

Andy of AndyShiv


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

We do a great mother and babies club at the ABH on a friday afternoon, that is the mother's and babies get mollycoddled and the blokes sit and have a beer.

Don't we Andy(shiv)


----------



## Andyshiv (Aug 5, 2008)

Who is this Andy Capp I've never heard of you ...


----------



## mikit (Dec 13, 2008)

BoredSara said:


> Hi, can we make it Wednesday? At mega mall around 4? Is that ok?


Yes, that's fine. I have never been inside the mall but I guess it's the same as all the rest, we will meet at the kids soft play area. We just have to figure out how to recongise each other, I don't know is it wise to post our phone numbers on here?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mikit said:


> Yes, that's fine. I have never been inside the mall but I guess it's the same as all the rest, we will meet at the kids soft play area. We just have to figure out how to recongise each other, I don't know is it wise to post our phone numbers on here?


NO! Never post telephone numbers or emails on a public forum. Make one more post and you will activate the private messaging (PM) system, so you can swap personal details that way. 

-


----------



## mikit (Dec 13, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> NO! Never post telephone numbers or emails on a public forum. Make one more post and you will activate the private messaging (PM) system, so you can swap personal details that way.
> 
> -


Ok, so here's one more post and this is suppose to activate it? How do I proceed after this?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mikit said:


> Ok, so here's one more post and this is suppose to activate it? How do I proceed after this?


To PM someone, click on their username and you will see drop down options including one to send a personal message. Click on that and away you go...

-


----------



## Gracekarim (Dec 17, 2008)

*Toddler group in sharjah*

Hello Sara,

I have a one year old son and would like to meet with you and the other ladies as well. 
i live in sharjah ajman border so let me know when you will be available. 

Have a nice day


----------



## BoredSara (Nov 15, 2008)

Gracekarim said:


> Hello Sara,
> 
> I have a one year old son and would like to meet with you and the other ladies as well.
> i live in sharjah ajman border so let me know when you will be available.
> ...



Hello! Mikit and I are meeting today at the soft play area in Mega Mall at 4 o clock. I know its short notice, but if you are free, come along, the more the merrier!


----------



## Gracekarim (Dec 17, 2008)

sounds good to me. i will be there at 4. how will i recognise you?


----------



## BoredSara (Nov 15, 2008)

Gracekarim said:


> sounds good to me. i will be there at 4. how will i recognise you?


I have long dark hair, and a hyperactive toddler attatched to my hip ! Haha!, no, seriously, its usually very quiet around that time, and its a very small play area, not sure if you've been before, its called Babyland. So it will probably be just us in there, so dont worry, we will find each other!

See you this afternoon, take care x


----------



## Gracekarim (Dec 17, 2008)

looks like we r both online. i will look forward to seeing you there.


----------

